# Need Apple Pie Recipe for Frozen Apples



## sweetrevelation (May 6, 2013)

I have a ton of frozen spy slices.  I have tried many attempts to bake Apple Pie with them but the result is always a soggy bottom and runny pie.  I have always used fresh apples in my pie.  I am looking for a good recipe using frozen apples. 

I have not tried pre-cooking the slices. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

When frozen foods are used they will release way more moisture when cooked. (due to ice crystals having ruptured the cell walls)

I always pre-cook my apples, I would very surely say that if you are using frozen apples you MUST pre-cook them to drive off some of the moisture.

Pre-cooking also allows you to impart more spices and flavour into the apples before baking and it prevents the dreaded 'hollow-pie-shell' that remains after the apples cook down.


----------



## sweetrevelation (May 6, 2013)

I knew that there would be far more juice and tried to compensate for that.  I increased my flour and also sprinkled some tapioca flour on my bottom crust.  Nope!  Didn't work! 

Thanks for the reply, guess I'll be pre-cooking. 

Renee


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pre-cooking your frozen apples with starch ,sugar. and butter (and raisins if you wish )is the only sure way to a great pie.

.Let the filling cool to room temperature before adding it into the pie crust.


----------

